# Redd to Cleveland



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

So is their truth to this in Milwaukee

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap.php#1103103129


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

No because it is from Chad Ford and he hates the Bucks and loves Redd. Also if we do trade Redd we could do a lot better than 2 rookies.

P.S. LBtoLBJfor3 check your PM's.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

How about Gooden for Amare + cash consideration?


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

No truth. No mention of it on any sports radio in Milwaukee, or on the Bucks web site.

Please keep the Cavs trade chatter in the proper forums.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

It was a post on ESPN, this wasnt a made up idea from the cavs forum so i came over here to find out if their was anything going on.

No rule saying i couldnt.....


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

You can see happening?

Cleveland trades: SF Anderson Varejao (4.6 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 10.3 minutes) 
SF Luke Jackson (3.0 ppg, 0.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 4.4 minutes) 
C DeSagana Diop (1.0 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 0.4 apg in 11.5 minutes) 
SG Dajuan Wagner (4.0 ppg, 0.2 rpg, 1.2 apg in 9.3 minutes) 
Cleveland receives: PF Zendon Hamilton (3.3 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 0.6 apg in 11.6 minutes) 
C Daniel Santiago (1.3 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 0.0 apg in 16.0 minutes) 
PG Erick Strickland (4.3 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 2.2 apg in 16.1 minutes) 
SG Michael Redd (22.7 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 2.6 apg in 38.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +19.0 ppg, +6.3 rpg, and +3.2 apg. 

Milwaukee trades: PF Zendon Hamilton (3.3 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 0.6 apg in 11.6 minutes) 
C Daniel Santiago (1.3 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 0.0 apg in 16.0 minutes) 
PG Erick Strickland (4.3 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 2.2 apg in 16.1 minutes) 
SG Michael Redd (22.7 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 2.6 apg in 38.9 minutes) 
Milwaukee receives: SF Anderson Varejao (4.6 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 10.3 minutes) 
SF Luke Jackson (3.0 ppg, 0.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 4.4 minutes) 
C DeSagana Diop (1.0 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 0.4 apg in 11.5 minutes) 
SG Dajuan Wagner (4.0 ppg, 0.2 rpg, 1.2 apg in 9.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -19.0 ppg, -6.3 rpg, and -3.2 apg.


Of course, with some draft picks from Cleveland...


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> You can see happening?
> 
> Cleveland trades: SF Anderson Varejao (4.6 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 10.3 minutes)
> ...


why put redd and lbj in the same team? what they need now is a solid SF. 

and after that trade noone will watch milwaukee games :rotf:


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Finchstatic</b>!
> 
> 
> why put redd and lbj in the same team? what they need now is a solid SF.


What they really need is a great shooter who can help spread the floor other than Big Z, their center has their best jump shot. Redd would hang around outside and get kickouts to help stretch the defense consistently although they don't need a player as talented as Redd, just as good as a shooter.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Cavaliers have eye on Redd: Guard might be perfect fit in Cleveland


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Cleveland has nothing worth Michael Redd, except LeBron James. Milwaukee needs to try to pry Zach Randolph from Portland, and if that doesn't work, at least get something valuable.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Milwakee needs a franchise player, not necissarily a LBJ or KG, but someone who will bring fans to the arena, someone who can give his team a chance to win every time he steps on the court, and I'm not saying that Redd should be traded to the Cavs, I'm saying the Bucks should shop Redd and other things to look for that type of player, it could turn this franchise around, because the supporting cast will come to them to play with this guy.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Cleveland has nothing worth Michael Redd, except LeBron James. Milwaukee needs to try to pry Zach Randolph from Portland, and if that doesn't work, at least get something valuable.



A couple of things wrong with trying to get Randolph. The first is that he signed a contract extention, so you would need to find a team that could trade for a base year comp. player. Secondly I don't see a reason that Portland would trade randolph unless they had a guarantee from Redd and his agent that they would re-sign in Portland.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I don't think Randolph would change much.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Redd's game can fit well with anyone. If you bring in a big man, well just imagine Redd with open jumpers... same goes for a penetrate and dish guy.

You just don't trade your franchise player just for the sake of changing things up. Without Redd this franchise is the worst team in the league by far. With him, somehow they are able to contend for playoff spots despite a complet lack of talent


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What if Redd is saying he only wants to be traded to Cleveland?

If the Bucks somehow got Verejao out of the Cavs you might have to put me on suicide watch. If someone goes it should be Gooden.


----------

